# Advanced Beginners Tool Box



## gus (Nov 13, 2013)

Gus is still very much a beginner in building model engines.
Am sure there are many HMEM member belong to this category.As we progressed,picking up new skills and making some unforgiving projects,we
will need to buy/make some tools and accessories.

Please feel free to add on following list of must have.

1.Digital Calipers and Mikes.
2.Boring Head,DIY or bought
3.Dividing Head,DIY or bought
4.Arbors for gear cutters,DIY or bought
5.Height Gauge
6.QCTP,DIY or bought.
7.Moving Steady and Fixed Steady ,DIY or bought.
8.MAPP Gas Torch for silver brazing.


----------



## abby (Nov 14, 2013)

Not quite sure what you feel "must have" means Gus but in 50 years of model engineering I have never needed a digital Mike  , my old analogue ones are fine and my clock calipers give more consistent readings than my digital version.
I think that when recommending items as "must have" we should consider how often a tool is used and what can be accomplished without.
So QCTP ? no ! you can easily manage without.
Height gauge ? haven't got one but never been stuck measuring height.
Steadies , arbors  , dividing rigs all easily made when required but not used very often by most beginners.
A good quality try square I would mark as essential along with a micrometer.
I am also warming to diamond files , not a must have but ideal for touching up lathe tools including carbide.
A small tin of engineers blue will last a lifetime and scrapers ground up from old files can get a great deal of use.
Hope you don't think that I am being negative Gus but anyone who is serious about the hobby can accomplish a great deal with very little
especially if you can make something square and flat.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 14, 2013)

> 1.Digital Calipers and Mikes.
> 2.Boring Head,DIY or bought
> 3.Dividing Head,DIY or bought
> 4.Arbors for gear cutters,DIY or bought
> ...


1) digital calipers yes digital mikes not as much 
2) yes to fit the mil
3) Have one do use a lot 
4) ----
5) Yes I do most of my layout with mine
6) Yes they make life easier.
7) depends on the lathe IMHO no room for a steady on a 7x10 or 12
do not use my steady much.
8) I do not do much silver soldering something i need to get into. I do know how. 
Tin


----------



## gus (Nov 15, 2013)

1. Digital Height Gage made marking centre line and slot lines easy and accurate.
2. DIY Boring Head used to cut the segmented governor support column.
3.DIY Rotary Table made slot alignment and slot milling easy.
4. Surface Plate is an Ingersoll-Rand recycled valve plate.


----------



## purpleknif (Nov 17, 2013)

I would add an "Interapid style" indicator. Couldn't live without mine.


----------



## gus (Nov 17, 2013)

purpleknif said:


> I would add an "Interapid style" indicator. Couldn't live without mine.




Hi Purplerknif,

Plan to buy one .Please advise source. It is true as we plod along building
more advanced IC Engines, we need to build up our arsenal of tools.

1.Power mill table feed. 

Getting tired of hand cranking. Plan to build one
we variable feed rate.

2. Rotary Table and divider plates. 
    This is on  my list to prepare to cut spur gears.


----------



## bmac2 (Nov 17, 2013)

Dont forget the magnifier visor. Look like a dork but you can see small parts like you were 15 again
For gear cutting Ive been thinking about making an indexer similar to the one Dean Williams made for his Taig mill.
http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/indexer/indexer.html


----------



## gus (Nov 18, 2013)

bmac2 said:


> Dont forget the magnifier visor. Look like a dork but you can see small parts like you were 15 again
> For gear cutting Ive been thinking about making an indexer similar to the one Dean Williams made for his Taig mill.
> http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/indexer/indexer.html



Hi Bmac,

Where can I buy this? At 70 and right eye with wee bitty cataractty. 
Been squinting my eyes to get good reading.Fortunately I don't have to look for the fish but  they look for my life baits.Last week end was good fishing.
Landed enough fish to feed us for a week. Fresh fish is a must in Chinese Cooking.


----------



## purpleknif (Nov 18, 2013)

I've seen the indicators at little machine shop #3709 for $80. "Real Interapids" go for around $180. Probably not that much better. They're way more versatile and easier to use because of the on center stem. They have dovetails too but in 30 years as a full tibe machinist I've never used the dovetails.


----------



## Swifty (Nov 18, 2013)

I often use the dovetails on my indicator to hold it. I have a swivel arm for the mill that can take the dovetail or shaft, and my magnetic base holds either as well.

Paul.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 18, 2013)

What are you using as a surface plate in post 4, Gus?


----------



## Wagon173 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have to second abbey in that I've never used a digital mike.  I got into the hobby, like many others, on a budget.  As a result I bought a bunch of used analog mics from a retired machinist and had them calibrated just in case.  I got one of the cheap-o digital calipers and I fear it's got one foot in the grave, but for twelve bucks and being abused for over a year I think it's served me quite well.  

If I could add to your list I'd say a good set of angle blocks, a good set of taps & dies, a granite slab and a decent machinist level have definitely made my life in the shop much easier.  

I haven't found need for a dividing plate yet, though I suppose it would save me some time since I have found the need for a rotary table and have had to more or less manually divide a time or two.


----------



## Wizard69 (Nov 18, 2013)

Not to sound like somebodies grandmother, but every single tool list must list safety glasses in my not so humble opinion.  Sure this should be drummed into newbies heads but it is too easy to forget or worse dismiss for the more seasoned machinist.   

If you think not there is always that surprise chip that seems to defy logic and gravity to find you.   It has happened to me with a hot chip sticking (literally) to my face.   It was just one that did not follow his brothers on their path to the floor.   Luckily it was my face, a mug that even a searing hot chip couldn't disfigure, and not the eyes.    Safety glasses are a must for you and everybody else that comes in the shop.


----------



## bmac2 (Nov 18, 2013)

In the _Great White North_ most tool outfits like Princess Auto, Lee Valley Tools, and Busy (sorry its out of stock) Bee Tools etc. carry them. The pair I have my wife picked for me at Michaels an arts crafts store (boring ! all artsy craftsy) they had them in with the bead work and cross stitch stuff at a reasonable price. Ive also seen them in some of the Hobby stores in town (premium price) so you should have no problem finding them locally.
Wizard69  Never met a stupid Grandma. Safety glasses for everything from milling and grinding to just cleaning up in the shop. Have a prescription pair, saves wear and tear on my _nice _glasses


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 19, 2013)

Surface plates are relatively cheap if you get the imports but beware shipping can cost you I picked up mine at the grizzly show room  I have a 12 x 18 the current price is $45 but you can go twice as big for $10 more but almost 160 lbls so harder to move and takes up twice the bench space. so choices choices.

Air Force policy is double eye protection from grinding. So my shop has face shields. 
I do not think of safety glasses as something for the tool boxes but something I wear everyday just like a pair of pants a shirt or work boots. 

Tin


----------



## Davewild (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Gus.

Sorry I did not get to come and meet you for a coffee, I was very busy on the boat once we got back to Singapore and I am now back home in Thailand. The optivisors are available here I been looking at them as I need to get one, if you need one let me know I will send you one over. 


Dave


----------



## cwolfs69 (Nov 19, 2013)

i would try amazon. this link is just one of the ones they have for a pretty good price. obviously will not be the quality of "interapid" etc but that will have more to do with longevity than function. and in the home shop environment should last a good while. 
just a thought depending on your budget. i know i would much rather buy 2 or 3 items i can use and afford than just 1 top of the line item. 
it is what it is




gus said:


> Hi Purplerknif,
> 
> Plan to buy one .Please advise source. It is true as we plod along building
> more advanced IC Engines, we need to build up our arsenal of tools.
> ...


----------



## gus (Nov 19, 2013)

Ryan said:


> What are you using as a surface plate in post 4, Gus?



Hi Ryan,

I am using an Ingersoll-Rand T-30 Model 3000 compressor valve plate which for serves my requirement. Looking for a surface place that is not to heavy.
At 70,it is tough to carry a real good surface to my 3rd floor flat.
Now thinking about using 1/2 0r 3/4 " ground stock flat bar. Having a small balcony machine is very limiting in space.


----------



## gus (Nov 19, 2013)

Davewild said:


> Hi Gus.
> 
> Sorry I did not get to come and meet you for a coffee, I was very busy on the boat once we got back to Singapore and I am now back home in Thailand. The optivisors are available here I been looking at them as I need to get one, if you need one let me know I will send you one over.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave,

No worry.See you some other time. Now in Hatyai with my wife. Ha Ha.


----------



## Wagon173 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm sorry, wizard.  It is pretty funny that safety equipment gets lost in the sauce when tools are being thought of.  I'm guilty of it on more threads than this one.  My shop has a set of safety glasses approved for shrapnel at pretty much every machine,  I also have a fire extenguisher between the mill and lathe, one at my fire place, and one next to my hazmat cabinet and soiled rag bin.  A bonus is that I have first aid kits stashed all over.  They aren't clearly marked but I know where they are and I'm the only one that's ever in there unless my wife is coming in to ask me to take out the garbage   She picks on me, though, cause I have tourniquets hanging next to each of my fire extinguishers...you never know lol.  I'd rather be laughed at for them hanging up than be laughed at for an EMT bleeding out in his own shop


----------



## purpleknif (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, a variable rate pwr feed was the next thing I did after readouts. I've got an XJ9512 and had to make my own out of a 12 volt drill. Works very well.
  Needed the dro's cuz the Y axis dial has 75 divisions but one rev is .062", Wasn't gonna spend all my time using an indicator and jo blocks.


----------



## gus (Nov 20, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> Surface plates are relatively cheap if you get the imports but beware shipping can cost you I picked up mine at the grizzly show room  I have a 12 x 18 the current price is $45 but you can go twice as big for $10 more but almost 160 lbls so harder to move and takes up twice the bench space. so choices choices.
> 
> Air Force policy is double eye protection from grinding. So my shop has face shields.
> I do not think of safety glasses as something for the tool boxes but something I wear everyday just like a pair of pants a shirt or work boots.
> ...



Hi Tin Falcon,

Still trying hard to justify having a real good Surface Plate. The weight and the space required plus must be not too heavy to move around. May have to reorganise work table to get more free space w/o the clutter. May DIY tool cabinet with multi drawers. Of late,I am having bad memory where I last place a tool such as the chuck key.


----------



## Art K (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't know that all the tools I have are must have but rather acquired over time. I have a set of Mitatoyo dial bore gauge I got at a pawn shop. Two 15 X 18 cast iron surface plates from a friend who's die shop was putting them in the scrap bin. I took one to work! I have an Interapid indicator, and a 0-1 thread mike from the NAMES shows over the years. much that I intended to use but haven't. Then there are the the tools that I didn't even ask for, and this may be a separate thread. I have been tossing this about in my head for months wanting to share what a great honor was bestowed upon me. I have a good friend who being retired decided he had to many hobbies and sold off his shop equipment, I bought his Enco 12 X 36  gear head lathe. I still kick myself for passing on the B&S surface grinder. This all happened 2005-7, fast forward to this year he and his wife sold their house and moved into a retirement community. He says to me I have a couple of boxes of stuff from my shop you can have. So we make arrangements for the exchange and then when I go home to look at it I am floored. Last Word indicator, telescoping gauge, adjustable parallel set all the same brand, B&S 2" and 3" micrometers, Mitatoyo 10" dial height gauge, I have a list of 10 - 15 items given to me. I've been sitting on this for some time now because it's not just something you blab out. Has anyone else had this sort of experience?
Art


----------

